# 2012-13 English Premier League football/soccer thread



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know about you, but I'm strangely not-so-hyped about the upcoming season.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Neither am I...

As a Yank, my access to UK football (or any football other than the pathetic MLS) is extremely limited. The club matches I've been able to watch, however, have hardly been worth the time.

It's gotten to where I can't stand to view anything other than international matches between national teams. Club football is just too slow...it's like watching eight-year-olds play--one person on the ball, everybody else walking around leisurely, seemingly disinterested in the whole affair unless the ball happens to be at their feet.

As to the stellar scoring machines of Premier League, I have yet to see one of them do anything worth watching at the international level. I fear the English game went out of style in the late 1960s (I also suspect the Netherlands fall from playing great football reflects their abandonment of the Dutch style and adoption of the English game. If I have to watch another of Arjen Robben's futile, one-footed sprints down the touchline, or another of Van Persie's spectacular misses from eight yards out, I will vomit). 

I would actually love to see Mr. Rooney do something in an international match besides getting himself ejected.

WPG


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm just glad the Van Persie saga is over. He gave us only one great season, and Fergie overpaid for him. Good riddance.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

As soon as I saw the thread title I knew you had started it Fitchy. Gave me a grin. More-so than soccer does.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> As soon as I saw the thread title I knew you had started it Fitchy. Gave me a grin. More-so than soccer does.


 Hi Bev. You should watch the match tomorrow morning, 10 am ET. Arsenal v Sunderland. ESPN.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Is the Premier League already playing then? Cause Bundesliga doesn't start up again until next weekend.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep, they start today. England starts a week early.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Flying home today means more to me than watching soccer Sean. 6 days shy of 3 months being away..


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Arsenal v Sunderland on ESPN. Can't wait for the season (even though my team was relegated).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry. . . .not really paying much attention to anything but baseball just now.  Don't even care much about RGIII -- I'll pay attention to the Redskins when the Nationals stop playing . . . .  . which based on recent performance shouldn't be before the middle of October. . . . .yay for a post-season!   Woo Hoo!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Wrong football, Ann.


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank God. After the Euros, we had the Olympics to keep us going, then they finished - but now we have a whole new season to enjoy! Some mad results this weekend though, which is what we like.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Eager to see how Liverpool does under Brendan Rogers. I've only seen one of the preseason friendly games, but it seems like he has them moving the ball a lot better and using an actual plan to get the ball near the goal instead of just kicking it down there and hoping Suarez or Carroll can get it in. Getting ready to watch their first game against West Brom on soccer2go right now. I miss most of the games due to work and have to catch up this way. Luckily not many people I work with watch English football. Not expecting a miracle right off the bat, but hope they do better this season. Then I'll watch and see how Newcastle did.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Siiiggghhh. The Reds are a work in progress. 0-3. Some sloppy passes and fouls (couple of them shouldn't have been called) cost them. Suarez was great at ALMOST scoring though. We'll see. Didn't really feel like watching the Newcastle game but I understand they won.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Arsenal just couldn't finish. I hope Saturday was not a harbinger of things to come.

Robin Van Benedict Arnold with no impact on Man United so far. *giggles*

Chelscum is Chelscum.

Liverpool played like rubbish, I understand. 

And Citeh were lucky.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Swansea has totally impressed me. Eight goals already this year?

Arsenal at Stoke in an hour. Need the victory.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

That Arsenal side doesn't exactly inspire fear... Especially that defense. In attack they look dangerous, and Cazorla already looks like one of the buys of the season. Diaby shouldn't be more than a backup, same with Mertesacker, Jenkinson, and Gibbs.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> That Arsenal side doesn't exactly inspire fear... Especially that defense. In attack they look dangerous, and Cazorla already looks like one of the buys of the season. Diaby shouldn't be more than a backup, same with Mertesacker, Jenkinson, and Gibbs.


My sentiments exactly, but does Wenger listen to me?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Stoke = out of the League Cup. I think they'll concentrate on the league now...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Time for week three... still can't believe Dempsey went to Spurs.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I've been coaching high school soccer again so my viewing time is limited to mostly keeping up with MLS. I've got one ear out for EPL though, even though I haven't watched any of the games. I have the new BeIn channel also, which means I can watch the following leagues:

MLS (ESPN, NBC, NBCSports)
North American Champions League (FoxSoccer, Ftura [spanish only])
Mexico (Ftura, Univision [both spanish language only])
Spain (BeIn)
Italy (BeIn)
France (BeIn)
English Championship (BeIn)
Champions League (Fox Soccer)

It all seems too much right now, maybe when I have some time I'll get to actually following again!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Arsenal-Coventry today... Citeh out of the League Cup (I guess they'll concentrate on the League now)... and Arsenal-Chelscum on Saturday morning.


----------

